# Theraband Gold alternatives



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I am use Theraband Gold (TGB) to shoot 11mm steel balls. Is there a better alternative to TBG? I know latex is very good for speed and power but I am equally interested in durability and band life along with power. Price is also a factor. I've heard Precise is comparable.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I switched to Precise .60 and never looked back to TBG. But then again I switched tubes and never looked back to bands!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I shoot Yellow precise .70 with 3/8 steel and the ammo flies get atleast 600 shots with a bandset


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

all the above precise .75 and one i havent tried yet but have ordered .8 sheshou.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think anything is better than tbg. SS black is great elastic. Easy to get.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

starting to use the SS blacks,i like them,feel like they should last


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

True. It seems like I shot a set for a month before they finally gave out. I’m enjoying the .60’s


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Target store bands are not bad, I like the turquoise. They last a long time, a year so far with 2 repairs.


----------

